# Two Zilla 2k's with 1 Battery Pack



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

I think this question is a good one for all to learn.

If I have two Zilla 2k controllers being fed by one battery pack (296N) 336 fully charged, what is the correct setting per Zilla?

Set at 160v each controller? 

or

Set over 300v each controller? 

Let's also add in the motors are HV motors that can handle over 300v each.


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

Has anyone run your model of motor at 300V? You might be a pioneer there. I'd suggest start low and slowly work your way up. Have you broken in your brushes? They'll tend to arc, possibly destructively, until they get rounded to fit the curve of the commutator.


LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> I think this question is a good one for all to learn.
> 
> If I have two Zilla 2k controllers being fed by one battery pack (296N) 336 fully charged, what is the correct setting per Zilla?
> 
> ...


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

The question stated a HV 300v motors, not my motors. 



DavidDymaxion said:


> Has anyone run your model of motor at 300V? You might be a pioneer there. I'd suggest start low and slowly work your way up. Have you broken in your brushes? They'll tend to arc, possibly destructively, until they get rounded to fit the curve of the commutator.


----------



## kek_63 (Apr 20, 2008)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> I think this question is a good one for all to learn.................................................


Why? 

Very few of us will ever have two Zillas fed by one battery pack.


----------



## DawidvC (Feb 14, 2010)

The 2 Zilla's will need to be connected in parallel, so each will see full pack voltage. BTW, to seat your brushes you need to run your motor under light or no load conditions at moderate speed for several hours. Connecting it to a 12V source and leave it to run during working hours, and it should be OK. You would need to repeat the procedure after hard (abusive) use.

Dawid


----------

